# How to paint a lexan body?



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a new lexan body for my Super II, but it's unpainted.

I know to paint it from the underside, but what other tips do you have for me?

Thanks,

-- Don


----------



## DPanCar13 (Sep 1, 2013)

One tip i know of is always paint ur Dark colors first. As they will bleed thru sometimes on the lighter colors. So dark colors first and make sure its clean of any oil or residue as well. Im not a professional just stuff that i have learned.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try practicing on common blister packaging. It's a cheap way to see how colors will look and get you thinking correctly with regards to how to organize your colors and utilize your masking.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Below are some example of my clear bodied cars. The Valvoline Pontiac is all hand painted. I xeroxed a decal sheet and scaled in down. I taped it facing down to the outside of the body, in the proper spot. Turning the car over, used it as a guide to paint in the lettering/graphics. Let dry and pull the taped paper off to reveal that part of your work and move to the next part to be painted. The other cars are decaled on the inside and painted over, also on the inside. If you use decals on the inside, be sure to seal them around the edges with a clear, flexible acrylic (future works). that way none of the paint bleeds under the edges of your decal work.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

careful masking is utmost.
I have used canned shackem up paints, but find that an airbrush works so much better.
as said, darker colors first, maybe even seal them with white or silver before removing mask. re-mask if there are to be more than two colors. some bodies come with window masks if you like clear windows(I do), but you can make your own window masks with a clear tape and extremely sharp hobby knife. there are those who detail around windows on the exterior with an indelible ink pen like Sharpie.
I am certainly not the best painter around and H.O. is a great challenge. so pay strict attention to everyone elses advice!


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

OK ... let me ask this: Any REALLY GOOD painters want to paint my Super II lexan body for me?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd ask SKR over on the Nitroslots board...He and his wife have painted up some very cool lexan bodies... Just my suggestion as opinions will vary... He/she may not even being doing it for the public, can't hurt to ask...RM


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

MANY years ago, back when our phone had cords and our TVs had antennas, I read an article that suggested using Vasoline as a mask when painting. After the paint dries, you wash away the Vasoline.

Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Yes, Vasoline works well as a mask.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are some more examples. I forgot to mention we used water-based paint (Polly S) which stayed flexible after a wall shot or 3. These were all hand painted, no decals, using the methods described earlier. Tom O'Reily was the artist on these.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are really sweet examples of the lexan art! 

Where last is first and inside out faces forward.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, what the Honorable Mister Hall said ... fantastic lexan painting there.

Polly S? OK, WHERE to get that. I figured I needed some sort of flexible paint. I mean ... I *never* wipe out ... but "just in case"


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Parma Faskolor is very good, too. Available from Parma, Mid-America, Lucky Bob's, etc. Some Hobby Towns, too. BTW, I've had bad luck on slot bodies with the spray bombs for big lexan R/C bodies. No painter here.... :drunk:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you can't find Polly S (Floquil makes it, I thing Walther's sells it still) you can use Apple Barrel paint. Walmart and Michael's sell that brand. Stick with the flat colors. For some reason the gloss paint does not adhere as well. It all shows glossy through the lexan.

-Paul


----------

